# batteries for a Yashica Electro 35 GSN



## mallard

i just got a Yashica 35 GSN off ebay for 17 bucks. It looks to be in good condition, the glass is nice but the battery is hard to find...its a Px32. Several sites have recommended the V28PX battery and putting a spring behind it.....i tried that but i couldnt get it to work so i dont know if its the camera or my makeshift rigging. Has anyone else any experience with this?

i just ordered a proper PX32A battery (i found a replacement for the original mercury one) but it will be a while before it arrives in the mail....dont know if im wasting my time fiddling with this spring contraption or not.

i love old rangefinders


----------



## compur

These guys make a battery adapter for the PX32:
http://www.criscam.com/products_services/mercury_battery_adapters/


----------



## mallard

compur said:


> These guys make a battery adapter for the PX32:
> http://www.criscam.com/products_services/mercury_battery_adapters/



thank you! now i can use the batteries that are available at the camera store down the street (costs 3 times as much as a battery though)


----------



## malkav41

I have two Yashica Electro 35 GSNs. I'm using Duracell PX28's with a piece of a cardboard film box rolled around the battery to add diameter so it stays in place, and a spring to complete the curcuit. I can post a photo or two of it if you want to see what I did.


----------



## mallard

malkav41 said:


> I have two Yashica Electro 35 GSNs. I'm using Duracell PX28's with a piece of a cardboard film box rolled around the battery to add diameter so it stays in place, and a spring to complete the curcuit. I can post a photo or two of it if you want to see what I did.



what kind of spring did you use behind it? where did it come from? i tried a spring from a flashlight and it didnt work too well....maybe too large.

also, i guess i cant test the shutter speeds correctly without a battery?


----------



## malkav41

I bought the spring at ace hardware. I just looked until I found a spring that was small enough, but also stiff enough to not collapase, and not make contact between the battery and the battery door. Trust me, you will get weird looks standing there with a camera in hand trying different springs in it's battery compartment.

I read on one of your other posts that you went to "Princeton on the Prairie", "Harvard on the Highway", or the ever popular "Taco Jaco".
I wanted to attend photograph classes there in the late 80's, but never found the time.


----------



## mallard

malkav41 said:


> I bought the spring at ace hardware. I just looked until I found a spring that was small enough, but also stiff enough to not collapase, and not make contact between the battery and the battery door. Trust me, you will get weird looks standing there with a camera in hand trying different springs in it's battery compartment.
> 
> I read on one of your other posts that you went to "Princeton on the Prairie", "Harvard on the Highway", or the ever popular "Taco Jaco".
> I wanted to attend photograph classes there in the late 80's, but never found the time.



Taco Jaco!! Well, I took about 6 semesters of photography classes there and they were the most quality education I have ever received. My instructors were Richard Doherty and Peter Feresten and they really lived for the art. They taught more than just how to use the tools but really opened my eyes to a lot of the "why".

Oh and I ordered a proper replacement battery from batteries in a flash.com and it worked great. Now I gotta push some film through this old camera to see what it can do. The cool thing about a Yashica 35 is that it has a leaf shutter in the lens and has stepless shutter speeds being all aperture priority. With good glass and a 1.7 lens the camera was a steal for 17 bucks.


----------



## malkav41

There are times now that I wish I'd found the time to go there. I would probably have a better understanding now than I do. I'm taking classes through the mail from the New York Institute of Photography, and not having an instructor that I can talk with face to face is a real PITA. I know I could correspond with the instructor that was assigned to me through emails, but that is of course no where near the same, and I'm more of a "hands-on" type of learner anyway.

I'm glad you got the camera working. Your in for a great time with it. 17 smackers! Man, you know where to find the good stuff at a great price. I paid $26.51 for one of mine, and the other I paid over 27 bucks for, but it came with a Minolta movie camera (Super 8 I think) that amazingly still worked, but good luck finding the film.


----------



## hellojere

Old topic, but I found a quide to really easy battery adapter made from one CR2 (3V) battery and two V625U (1,5V) batteries. Both are basically available from any battery store.

Unfortunately the article is in Finnish, but the pictures are good enough to get the idea. 

Askartelu-&näpertelytuotos #6, korvikeparisto Yashica Electro 35 GSN kameraan


----------



## Mike_E

here's the translation...

Finnish to English translation (from google)
Welcome to the sixth-It-Yourself & näpertelytuotoksen
making of!


Today it's time for the camera battery manufacture, which in due course also used mercury-containing batteries. Yashica Electro 35 GSN.

Very high-quality illustrated instructions.

The Internet has instructions and even soviteputkia ready for sale, if you do not want askarrella. Bring the pipe used to sell four LR44 or SR44 batteries, which are available everywhere.

Thank you for Mattis Pälli and Kari, who introduced this facility in due course Camera magazine.

If you want to get even easier, both from Finland may substitute batteries. Ringing Finnish Nature picture, or e-mail message will help.

In this guidance to other mercury batteries!

Yashica sites that may help other pulmiin:

Yashica 35 GSN Manual

Matt Denton 35 GSN site

Yashica Electro 35 and others Yashica Rangefinder cameras *****

If you are completely sure of what you do, this repair instructions



This was a tough camera even 70's, and still it is a tough crackdown. Twenty years of inactivity after work than before, and the image quality was very good. 1/500s shutter speed range - half a minute, F1 .7-16, ASA 25-1000. (The camera strap is not the original, when it is sensitive to the type opens.) Red-headed self-timer lever has a mechanical tuning lever; peculiar feature of the camera, which is one of the first electronic shutter cameras.


A copy of CR2 lithium batteries (3V), and two copies of V625U 1.5V couples. Askarrellaan these great new battery to replace the batteries in V164PX. In other battery labels, different marks, but the stores have enough experts in the relevant conversion tables. Prices should really compare, I write this from my own experience.


Next, cut the image with the dimensions of the piece of paper, measured in millimeters. In fact I used bleached, polished 80g/m2 one-side printing paper which had been taken on a new fiber, the domestic product.


Initially the paper will be paid to about a millimeter in height from the bottom of litiumpapriston using a good adhesive tape, for example, Scotch Magician.


In this package, the internal structure visible before scrolling. As the more observant readers will notice, the batteries are connected in series (minus the previous positive pole), when the voltage of the whole package comes 3V 1.5 V 1.5 V = 6V. Bring 0.4 V overvoltage exposure meter does not interfere with the activity. Placement RIGHT NOTE FOR BATTERIES!


Finally, the battery package tied to the outside by two teippisuikaleella concise package. This package is for single use and disposed of by taking energiajätteeseen.
Elements placed in the cell house trash the battery in the red jar, or exported to the original retail purchaser.


Battery in this package has already been adjusted, and how the image appears like it should. It is no longer missing in that paper tube edge conditioning, cutting about a millimeter in that package to a level below the upper surface. And then the battery cover closed and the final test ...


Camera to the back wall of the battery tester button switch that allows you to test the battery package reservation. If you return to the bright bulb, all is well. In the dark at the same time switch can check how much the film has shots left. The picture counter is the starting position (Start).
Contribute a better translation


----------

